# Is my 5 month old pup pure Maltese?



## kasjet

I got my first pup as a gift from my boyfriend so we name him Baby as we treat him as our real Baby, he was 5 weeks old when we got him. The Seller said it's a pure Maltese but my bf and I wondered why the hair is not that long compared to those we see online especially with his age. 

I wonder if his hair would grow more longer? 

Also, does having a complete vaccine affect hair growth?


Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## michellerobison

He looks like a Terrier mix. He's a doll though and I wouldn't worry pure bred Maltese or not, he sure looks like a 100% pure bred sweetie pie...

Some shelters will assume most small white dogs are Maltese. It's wonderful that your bf got him from the shelter, it saved his life...


----------



## ckanen2n

:Welcome 1: He's a real cutie. Obviously not purebred, but 100% keeper! :Sooo cute:


----------



## jodublin

His a sweet heart and i'm sure his mum was a maltese , may be dad was a terrier.


----------



## Snowbody

:welcome1: to you and Baby. He's very cute and looks so happy. :chili:The seller really wasn't being honest. He looks like some sort of mix, probably with terrier as others say, but not a purebred Maltese. It's doubtful that he'll have the coat of a Maltese - probably more wiry like a terrier.




michellerobison said:


> He looks like a Terrier mix. He's a doll though and I wouldn't worry pure bred Maltese or not, he sure looks like a 100% pure bred sweetie pie...
> 
> Some shelters will assume most small white dogs are Maltese.* It's wonderful that your bf got him from the shelter*, it saved his life...


Michelle - she said "seller" not shelter.


----------



## kasjet

Thank you all for the replies! Though he may not be a purebred, he's still our Baby.

Would his hair grow more? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ckanen2n

I doubt his hair will grow much more. Don't worry - it looks like you are doing a great job spoiling! :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda

I don't think he is pure Maltese but he sure looks like pure joy:wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Think of the positive---you don't have to pay to have his hair cut every 6-8 weeks!!!!!!!
He looks like a very special little guy!


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> :welcome1: to you and Baby. He's very cute and looks so happy. :chili:The seller really wasn't being honest. He looks like some sort of mix, probably with terrier as others say, but not a purebred Maltese. It's doubtful that he'll have the coat of a Maltese - probably more wiry like a terrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle - she said "seller" not shelter.


Ooh I missed that fuzzy eyeballs this morning.... I'd contact the seller and give them "whatfor" for obviously lying...


He's still a doll.


----------



## pammy4501

Yes, I would have a problem with this pup being sold as a purebred Maltese. I would contact the seller and have a talk about that, but I suspect they won't be too responsive. But, at this point it really doesn't matter because I'm sure he is your little guy forever! He is a cutie pie for sure. Stick around! There is still a lot of great info here for new dog owners. And I would love to see more pics of "Baby!"


----------



## zooeysmom

Hi there! I'm sorry you were lied to by the unscrupulous seller who sold an underaged mixed puppy, but I'm sure you'll love him no matter what. This is what a (not even) 5 month old Maltese looks like:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Hi! If this is as long as his hair has gotten since you've had him (without having it cut) then I would have to say it's probably not going to get any longer. He does appear to be a mix and it's always so sad to see toy puppies sold at 5 weeks when the recommended age to keep them with the breeder is 12 weeks. In the state of california, it's actually against the law to sell a puppy under the age of 8 weeks. 

He looks like a sweetheart and I'm sure he has captured your heart! There are DNA tests that can be done to determine what he is mixed with, if that is of interest to you. 

Welcome to SM!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Baby is adorable!!!! Glad that you joined us! There are some different breeds here too, so stick around there is always something to learn!


----------



## michellerobison

Even though Baby isn't a pure bred Maltese, he's totally 100% adorable and we all love adorable. Much of the Maltese info is applicable towards most small breeds of dogs.
Many of us have other breeds besides Malts and we're all honorary Malts...

Welcome and feel free to post piccies, we love piccies!


----------



## Cute Chloe

Your baby is definitely a mixed breed containing some Maltese.
But the fact he is laying on your legs paws up waiting for a bewwy wub is what's important at this point. 

We just got a new Maltese 2 weeks ago. Bella was 7 months when we got her. Here is a picture of a 7 month old Maltese. As you can see, the hair is much longer and you almost have to search for a puppy underneath all that white hair.....


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Oh, what a cute little Puppy!! And even though he is not a purebred Maltese, he sure is one adorable little guy. Good luck with him and I know that you will get a lot of enjoyment from being with him.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Hi and welcome to SM......as the others have said Baby is a mix....but what an adorable face. Don't know if you have cut the hair or not but if you never cut it then it probably won't grow much longer.

This really is a great place to come so hope you will stay around and send more pics of your sweet Baby.


----------



## LJSquishy

He is very cute, but he is definitely not a purebred Maltese. I would say he looks like a Terrier cross, he may not even be part Maltese at all. Did you see either of the parents?

His hair looks more terrier-like and does not appear like it would grow long like a Maltese. If you haven't cut his hair in the photos you posted, and that is what it looks like, no, it will not grow.

He sure looks like a happy boy!


----------



## Patsy Heck

He definately has some terrier. He looks a lot like my rough coat Jack Russell. Maltese or not that is one cute little guy.


----------



## babycake7

He's an adorable and fun looking little guy! Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## aksm4

He is adorale maltese or not and most important healthy and happy , I would think mix with jack russel terrier


----------



## Ladysmom

Baby is a doll, but he is definitely not Maltese. I agree with the others that he is probably a terrier mix. Maybe Westie which would explain the white. He also looks a lot like my sisters rough coated Jack Russell. I really don't see any Maltese in him at all.

How much does he weigh?


----------



## Katharine Lockhart

Hi there!

Your baby is precious. Look at it this way, you don't need to become a hair dresser or pay for a haircut that is more than my cut!!! If I remember correctly, at that age he still has his puppy hair. He might be losing it and developing his grown-up coat. You maybe finding baby teeth if you look closely. If it's really important to you, you can also get a kit with a swab that you wipe in Baby's mouth. You then send it a way and find out what he is. 

But remember...most of the doggie stars in Hollywood come from the pound. You may have the next super star.

Saki says Hi to Baby!!!


----------



## kasjet

Thank you all for your sweet response! And yeah he is totally adorable no matter what breed he is!


----------



## kasjet

Ladysmom said:


> Baby is a doll, but he is definitely not Maltese. I agree with the others that he is probably a terrier mix. Maybe Westie which would explain the white. He also looks a lot like my sisters rough coated Jack Russell. I really don't see any Maltese in him at all.
> 
> How much does he weigh?


Thanks! I think he is 3 lbs or so.


----------



## LoveLucy

I love him! He's absolutely adorable. In fact, I'm pretty sure that he is "pure-bred" adorable.  My current dog, Lucy, looks like mostly Maltese, although the shelter had her labeled as "poodle-mix." My two previous dogs were definitely "pure-bred" mixes. When people would stop me and ask "what kind of dogs are those," I would always reply with some variation of "very good dogs..."
Here's a photo of my pure-bred "good dogs." I miss them a LOT...


----------

